# tryouts were today for highschool team



## Goose102 (May 18, 2006)

The tryouts were today for my highschool golf team.

The coach told us to start on the back 9 and play only those 9 wholes to qualify. 

So i went out and played the 9 holes with my group. I ended up shooting 54.

After that was over me and the same group went around to the front 9. There I shot 43. But that didn't count.

I might have qualified for varsity if i had shot my 43 on the back qualifying round. 

I dunno why i shot so bad on the back?

Just thought i'd share. Comments are appreciated.


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

our tryouts are two days 18 holes each day and it doesnt just go by score but etiquette and swing technique.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Sounds like nerves may have got to you a little there goose  better luck next time.


----------



## Warbird (Jul 17, 2006)

My school plays at a course that has a wide open front nine and a very tight back nine, we try out for 3 days on the front only and you drop your highest score out of the 3. The two low scores add up for an 18 hole score, lowest 12 players make the team, no swing technique required, a jim furyk swing could make the team :thumbsup:


----------



## golfermatt91 (Jul 14, 2006)

Yea im saying if its down to two players that shoot the same theyll look at your etiquette and your swing.


----------



## flomarilius (Jun 20, 2006)

thats pretty bad. We dont have JV around here so we get the hackers at times. Im #2 on the team and shot a 41 to qualify. Easy course though could have shot better to get #1.


----------

